# Klaus hat heute zugeschlagen !



## langelandsklaus (1. September 2003)

Hallo Boardies,

nach 4 Jahren Abstinenz habe ich mir heute endlich mein Traumboot gekauft, 2 Jahre alt und ohne Motor.

Das Boot werde ich über Winter komplettieren (Motor dran tackern und Echolot einbauen), so dass ich für die Angelsaison 2004 hoffentlich bestens gerüstet bin.


----------



## Dorsch1 (1. September 2003)

Hallo langelandklaus

*Meinen Glückwunsch zum neuen Boot.* #h 
Dann kann ja 2004 ein ordendliches Angeljahr für Dich kommen.
Ich wünsch Dir viel Glück,Spass und auch anglerischen Erfolg mit Deinem Boot. #h


----------



## Fischbox (1. September 2003)

Alter Finne das ist ja nur noch geil!!!:z :z #6#6#6
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu dem Teil!!! Wirst bestimmt tierisch viel Spaß damit haben.


...oh man, ich glaub ich habe mich soeben in ein Foto verknallt:c !!!


----------



## udorudi (1. September 2003)

…primo, primo - dir immer ne handbreit wasser unterm kiel…:m :m :m 

gruß udo


----------



## Wallerknaller (1. September 2003)

Hallo langelandsklaus,

ich wnsche Dir allzeit gute Fahrt !

Gruá
Wallerknaller


----------



## Norwegenprofi (1. September 2003)

<h1>S u p e r s p i t z e n k l a s s e. :z </h1>
Auch haben wollen.:c :m  Meinen herzlichsten dazu. Da kommt Petri ja fast von allein. Viel Spaß und Glück mit dem neuen "Angelzubehör". :q


----------



## Klausi (1. September 2003)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu diesen echt starken Boot.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (1. September 2003)

Herzlichen Glückwunswch zum kauf und immer ne Handbreit Wasser unter dem Kiel wünsch ich dir.


----------



## Dxlfxn (1. September 2003)

Schönes Teil!
Mast und Schotbruch und immer die Handbreit Wasser.......
Wie wirst du das Teil motorisieren?


----------



## langelandsklaus (1. September 2003)

Hallo Dolfin,

ich denke das da ein 140 PS Suzuki 4-takter an den Spiegel kommt. Das Reicht normalerweise aus um die Bandscheibe zu dransalieren !

Dein Boot holst Du ja auch nächsten Monat ab - würde ich mir dann gerne mal ansehen. Vielleicht bei einem Besuch auf der Hanseboot ?


----------



## angeltreff (1. September 2003)

Goil - viel Spass, Fisch und immer eine Handbreit ...


----------



## ralle (1. September 2003)

Klasse Teil - Gefällt mir auch !!
Was kostet Vollcharter incl. Skipper  ?


----------



## Jirko (1. September 2003)

auch von mir die herzlichsten glückwünsche klaus. wünsche dir viel spaß beim winterwerkeln... und das jahr 2004 kann kommen #h


----------



## skip (1. September 2003)

Hy Klaus,

echt ein geiles Gerät! Die 140 PS brauchst Du aber auch. Zu YAMAHA hätte ich evtl. noch Beziehungen. Schön ist auch, wenn übers Bord sich einige zusammentun und mehrere Motoren gemeinsam bestellen. Dann geht preislich sicher einiges. . . 

Gruß

skip


----------



## Justus (2. September 2003)

Hallo Klaus

:s Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Superboot!

:s Allzeit Gute Fahrt und gute Fänge!


----------



## Schleie! (2. September 2003)

Na dann Petri Heil mit dem neuen Boot!


----------



## Dxlfxn (2. September 2003)

Langelandklaus:
Diesen Monat, dieeeesen .... es sind noch genau 19 Tage.... lechzzzzz....
Ich halts nicht mehr aus, will endlich wieder anfangen auszurüsten usw.


----------



## Dxlfxn (2. September 2003)

Langelandklaus:
Können ja mal sehen, ob es zur Hanseboot ein Treffen geben kann.
Warum der Suzuki? Der 130er Honda ist auch ein ganz edles Teil.
Ich hab den mal auf Christian Thiels Boot erlebt - einfach Klasse. Bin beim Schleppen immer nach hinten gelaufen ob der noch läuft!


----------



## langelandsklaus (2. September 2003)

Hallo Dolfin,

der Honda ist wie ich meine und das habe ich auch schon von anderen Besitzern gehört, zu schwer.

Ich bin die Cap Camarat 705 schon mit dem 140 PS Suzuki gefahren und war&nbsp;mit Spritverbrauch, Leistung und der Laufruhe sehr zufrieden.&nbsp;


----------



## langelandsklaus (2. September 2003)

Hallo Skip,

ich wollte erst einmal die Herbst und Wintermesse abwarten. Auf den Messen und kurz danach kann man erfahrungsgemäß die besten Schnäppchen machen. Ich brauche allerdings einen Aussenborder mit Ultralangschaft - da ist die Auswahl wieder nicht so groß.


----------



## skip (2. September 2003)

Hy Klaus,  

mit YAMAHA bin ich immer sehr zufrieden gewesen und in Sachen  4-Takter haben die mittlerweile auch die Nase vorn und nicht solche Gewichtsprobleme wie Honda. Hab guten Kontakt zu einem Händler in HH, der auch auf der Hanseboot ausstellt. Hab bei dem schon 10 Motoren gekauft, weil die Preise eben stimmten. Kann den Kontakt natürlich herstellen. Wenn er gleich mehrere Motoren verkaufen würde, gibts für alle vielleicht bessere Preise. Bei Abschluss auf der Messe noch weitere Rabatte usw.
Vielleicht finden sich hier ja mehrere zusammen.

Gruß

Skip :g


----------



## Albatros (3. September 2003)

feines Boot, wirst bestimmt ne Menge Spass damit haben#6


----------



## Dxlfxn (4. September 2003)

@skip
Ich glaube nicht, das Honda Gewichtsprobleme hat, sondern Bootsbesitzer, die sich zu stark motorisieren wollen. Ist ja auch egal. Für mich hat Honda nur einen Erfahrungsvorsprung bei 4taktern von vielen vielen Jahren. Dazu kommt, das Gewicht auch Qualität, Material und thermische Sicherheit bedeuten kann. Mein Grund mir einen Honda ( 50 PS ) zu kaufen, lag aber mehr am unmittelbar in der Nähe gelegenen Top Service.


----------



## langelandsklaus (6. September 2003)

So liebe&nbsp; Boardies,

&nbsp;

morgen früh ist es nun endlich so weit - ich hole mein Boot aus Potsdam ab.

Ich kann Euch sagen, mir läuft jetzt schon die Vorfreude die Beine hinunter !!!

Hoffentlich läßt sich das Boot gut trailern.

Vielleicht setzte ich noch ein paar aktuelle Bilde in´s Board.


----------



## Klausi (6. September 2003)

Na dann gute Reise und viel Spass.


----------



## langelandsklaus (13. September 2003)

endlich und nach langer Fahrt steht sie nun endlich vor meiner Haustür !!


----------



## C.K. (13. September 2003)

Hast Du eigendlich kein Schamgefühl soetwas mit Bild hier reinzustellen?? :q:q Ichbinjetztganzneidisch!!!!!:q


----------



## Guen (13. September 2003)

Geil ,wie lässt sich das Boot denn rudern   ?

Gruss Guen


----------



## UlliT1964 (14. September 2003)

Ts ts ts ... die Bellyboate werden auch immer ungewöhnlicher :q :q

Glückwunsch und viel Spaß mit diesem Superboot!

Petri
Ulli


----------



## langelandsklaus (4. November 2003)

Hallo Boardies, 

&nbsp; 

ich war am Wochenende auf der Hanseboot um noch fehlende Kleiteile und Teakholz für mein Boot zu kaufen. 

Dabei habe ich mir natürlich auch die neusten Aussenborder angesehen. Von dem neuen Honda BF 150 war ich doch dann sehr angetan und als mir der Verkäufer&nbsp;noch einen Super Preis machte habe ich dann dieses Jahr bereits zum 2. mal zugeschlagen, obwohl ich es eigentlich gar nicht wollte. 

Ich denke , dass ich da eine gute Wahl getroffen habe, obwohl es sich hierbei um ein funkelnagelneus Modell handelt und ich bezüglich Technik bei so etwas immer skeptisch bin. Aber wenn der Hersteller auf seine neue Motoren 5 Jahre Garantie gibt, kann man eigentlich nicht´s verkehrt machen. 

&nbsp;


----------



## Gator01 (4. November 2003)

Na Hallo - ein wirklich schönes Boot, graz - fast zu schade zum  *nur* angeln


----------



## Dorschi (4. November 2003)

Hallo Klaus!
Glückwunsch!
Auch zur Galionsfigur:m :m :m 
Wann fahren wir auf die Ostsee zum Meerestauglichkeits- und Pilktest?



Grüße vom Dorschi


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (4. November 2003)

Oh ha 150 PE (Pekingenten-so heist das bei den Japanern)  das ist aber heftig. Das ist gut um mit tieflaufenden Wobblern zu schleppen. 
Viel Spaß mit dem Teil und das du díe Garantie nicht benötigst.


----------



## C.K. (4. November 2003)

Das letzte Bild ist ja nicht schlecht, aber dir Frau könnte schärfer abgebildet sein! :q:q


----------



## JonasH (4. November 2003)

Geiles BellyBoat!!!!!!! :q

Ne, echt kein schlechter schlitten!
Und viel spaß noch beim rumbasteln, ist denn auch unten drinne ordentlich platz?!


----------



## Tiffy (4. November 2003)

Guter Motor Klaus #6


----------



## Trophy2002 (5. November 2003)

Hallo langelandklaus, herzlichen Glückwunsch.
Hast sicher die erste Nacht auf dem Boot verbracht.
Der Motor mit 140Ps ist sicher ok. Da wird gerade im Boote-Forum
diskutiert (Einer istmit dem Susi140 gar nicht zufrieden) hier mal der Link: http://www.plankmeister.de/boote/forum.htm
Was ich bei deinem Boot vermisse ist ein überdachter Fahrstand


----------



## langelandsklaus (6. November 2003)

@ trophy

Wieso überdachter Fahrerstand ???? OPEN AIR ist angesagt !!:m

Übrigens habe ich keinen 140 ér Suzuki sondern den neuen 150 ér VTEC von Honda gekauft !


----------



## arno (6. November 2003)

GLÜCKWUNSCH!!!!
Ich habe auch ein Boot (Schlauchbot) Grins!!!
Viel Spaß damit und Mast und ...


----------



## Dxlfxn (7. November 2003)

Edles Teil, Klaus.
Es gibt sicher ein tolles Gefühl wenn die 150 Pferdchen munter
über die Ostsee galoppieren.....


----------

